# 2.5L Fuel economy thread.--UNOFFICIAL--



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I seem to have lost the "fuel economy thread" that we had, so i decided to make a new one.

The idea is to post milage, and share thoughts on how to improve it.












just got into the 400s, AGAIN!  For this tank i did it on 90% hwy, and at 77mph (GPS speed) in cruise control.
While in city i did the pulse and glide method.

So far this year i have been averaging 28 MPGs, and 370 miles per tank. Gotta love it.
-------------------------------------------------

What about you?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

ive been getting around 325-350 a tank mixed city and hwy usually ~50miles everyday. it lasts a week but ive been mashing the pedal since i got tuned. 
on a 250mile trip to north carolina last week. i filled up on a tank of 93oct NO 10%ethanol added. i made it home on about 40%(in between halfway and 3/4s) of my fuel tank cruising at 70mph im guessing about 35+mpg


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I got 335 miles on my last tank, 23.79 MPG

50/50 city hiway

Average temp 35 F


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

thygreyt said:


> What about you?


Having just passed 3000 miles, the car's computer indicates an average of 35mpg. However fuelly indicates a bit over 33mpg. I believe the car calculates optimistically because it excludes something like the first 300 meters of any trip that begins more than two hours after the car was last turned off. I believe fuelly is a bit pessimistic due to rounding.

2012 estimate the number of miles left to empty. Adding that to the number already driven gives a variable number that generally climbs once underway and drops toward the need for a refill. The highest combined number I've seen is 570.

I've not yet driven more than 453 on a single tank.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

I'm currently getting around 37mpg on the highway at around 60mph with good weather conditions. 

The temperature is around 0-5 degrees Celcius here these days.

In city its obviously much less , but I try to coast in neutral as much as I can and it seams to work. 

In city i usually accelerate up to 40-45mph and then let it glide when i can.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I've logged every gallon of gasoline that's passed through my 2.5L, and I can say that I've _never_ gotten above 30MPG. I have all of the data in a spreadsheet document, I could post it up if anyone is interested.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

H3LVTCA said:


> I've logged every gallon of gasoline that's passed through my 2.5L, and I can say that I've _never_ gotten above 30MPG. I have all of the data in a spreadsheet document, I could post it up if anyone is interested.


lol, i do it too...

but i only starter last march... so i have only done it for barely 1 year...


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to Atlanta. I am always at stop on the highway, so no point of trying to get 30+ mpg.....


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

I can hit over 400 miles anytime, easy. I just have to add more fuel after about 320-360 miles. It doesn't seem to matter whether it's all highway or mixed, I get about the same miles per tank just about every time. 

Needless to say I've given up on trying for great mileage in my bunny. Still love it. :laugh:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

H3LVTCA said:


> I've logged every gallon of gasoline that's passed through my 2.5L, and I can say that I've _never_ gotten above 30MPG. I have all of the data in a spreadsheet document, I could post it up if anyone is interested.


This. The highest I've ever gotten was 29MPG, once. Babied the hell out of it (never went above 2k RPM, aside 5th gear highway driving), usually skipped 4th or 3rd gear. Was more or less no fun at all to drive.

I typically see ~25mpg in the winter and ~27mpg in the summer, if I beat on it a lot... 23 or so.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

PhAyzoN said:


> The highest I've ever gotten was 29MPG, once. Babied the hell out of it (never went above 2k RPM, aside 5th gear highway driving), usually skipped 4th or 3rd gear. Was more or less no fun at all to drive.


I couldn't of said it better myself. I have done these same things and have only been able to get 29MPG. It was on a long trip where I was cruising at 60MPH and just had my vent cooling on, no A/C.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

at 73 mph (odo) i can get 27 mpgs (6spd manual) and i discovered, byt data monitoring and logging that NO A/C= +1 mpg.

for some reason i always thought it would be more.

Also, i discovered that by gliding the hell out, and revving "high" (5k) i can get decent milage... ~27 mpg in the combined. 

Lastly, TORQUE is a GREAT little app for the Android, that with the right adapter can help a LOT!

i use it to log almost ALL THE TIME. it also lets me monitor live sensors, and special calculations, such as MPG, intake temps, MAP, rpm, ODO speed and GPS speed, lambda, etc.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

this one? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3082734-What-kind-of-gas-mileage-you-re-getting


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Thoughts on how to improve? Add aeromods. Buy a Prius or TDI.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't stay off the long pedal enough to worry about gas mileage. Plus I do a lot of city driving anyway. I think my highest was 390.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

300 miles so far.. 1/4 tnk left


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

With only 3500 miles on the clock, Mixed driving, i'm seeing an average of 28mpg.
If I'm cruising the hwy at 60mph, I can get up to 34mpg.
Interstate speeds, 70+, I can pull down 30mpg.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i fueled today, 354 miles... mixed 50/50 driving.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Filled up yesterday @ 90,000mi

370 miles 50/50 hiway/city


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Fueled up at 346.9, I just passed 38k on the odometer. Mostly (spirited) highway driving.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

to get the better fuel economy, i glide a lot. i do reach the speed limit quickly... but after that is gliding time.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> to get the better fuel economy, i glide a lot. i do reach the speed limit quickly... but after that is gliding time.


What exactly is this 'pulse and glide' method, just revving high and gliding?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Skaffles said:


> What exactly is this 'pulse and glide' method, just revving high and gliding?


Pulse and glide is for the hwy... In the city you only glide. Lol

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Pulse and glide is for the hwy... In the city you only glide. Lol
> 
> sent from tapatalk


Gotcha :thumbup:


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Skaffles said:


> What exactly is this 'pulse and glide' method, just revving high and gliding?


It's not necessarily revving high. It's accelerating at the lowest BSFC that you can get away with (ie ~75% throttle at the highest gear you can safely use. The theoretically lowest BSFC is full throttle at low RPMS, but for a variety of reasons that's not the best thing to do on most vehicles today).


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah.. i have now realized that revving high isnt that awesome...

with the unitronic sw it was ok, but with the UM and high rpms it eats gasoline.

i need to learn how to squeeze the mpgs out of the United Motorsports.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> yeah.. i have now realized that revving high isnt that awesome...
> 
> with the unitronic sw it was ok, but with the UM and high rpms it eats gasoline.
> 
> i need to learn how to squeeze the mpgs out of the United Motorsports.


Or just accept the fact that having fun costs money


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Or just accept the fact that having fun costs money


na usually uses more fuel than FI, but there are always ways to squeeze more mpgs.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> yeah.. i have now realized that revving high isnt that awesome...
> 
> with the unitronic sw it was ok, but with the UM and high rpms it eats gasoline.
> 
> i need to learn how to squeeze the mpgs out of the United Motorsports.


on my 24v the only way to do it is @ like 68mph.. lol 
It keeps the RPMS just below the point UM's tune opens the VVT... This is just to get the optimal MPG out of the car during the rush hour commute.. 

Otherwise UM just makes the loud pedal that much better!! :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> yeah.. i have now realized that revving high isnt that awesome...
> 
> with the unitronic sw it was ok, but with the UM and high rpms it eats gasoline.
> 
> i need to learn how to squeeze the mpgs out of the United Motorsports.


i have managed to pull around 380-400 a tank and still hit high rpm,
also i just got updated this morning and idk if its mental but i feel more bottem end torque ie: le butt dyno


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

is the pulse and glide method require you putting the car in neutral or in 5th (6th for those with 6speed manual swap) after accelerating 75% or so?


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

ArminT said:


> is the pulse and glide method require you putting the car in neutral or in 5th (6th for those with 6speed manual swap) after accelerating 75% or so?


Accelerate at highest gear until you reach your designated speed (eg. 65 mph), then coast in neutral until speed drops to designated lower speed (eg. 50 mph), repeat. In-gear coasting works too, but not as well.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Just about empty on my first tank since the SRI/tune and im only at 270mi  which is about 22mpg. I need to ease up on the throttle a little


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i havent finizhed my tank after the SRI install... 

the one i finished was aboyt 300 miles, but i did a lot of services (change of fuel injectors and fuel filter) and there i lost some fuel, so i'm not going to count that tank


----------



## ocellaris (Sep 6, 2009)

I averaged 29.7 MPG with over 40K miles recorded on a 2009 Jetta S 5 speed:

http://www.fuelly.com/driver/ocellaris/jetta

I live in Maine, so I took a pretty big hit in the cold weather months. Best tank ever was 37.2 MPG, followed up with a 35.2 tank on a long trip.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

I have an 09 Jetta 2.5L with 80K and I get anywhere between 29mph and 32mpg depending on how spirited I drive.

I do need to change out my spark plugs. I'm passed the 40K interval (I believe its 30K but I change mine every 40K)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

spark plugs and similar are to be changed every 40k miles, anal people like me do it every 35k miles.


----------



## steve1479 (Sep 26, 2009)

I get approx. 600 Kilometers per tank on average, sometimes just a bit less depending on how hard I drive.

'08 Jetta 2.5 & 5 Spd Manual


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

333 on this last tank... lol, i guess that the motor doesnt like to be revved


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> 333 on this last tank... lol, i guess that the motor doesnt like to be revved


I think the issue is that it does like to be revved and you like doing it


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

319 miles on 12.75 gallons last tank ~25mpg. First week with the UM flash, 50% city/hwy split and went out many times just to mash my foot to the floor :laugh:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

331.8 this tank. 
Average 24.21mpg.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

302.6 Miles @ 23.9 MPG :facepalm:


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Eh, figured I'd share my Fuelly page too. 

http://www.fuelly.com/driver/magics5rip/rabbit


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is my Fuelly
My 2.5L just hit the 5,000 mile mark :thumbup: 
According to my car, the mileage on a weekend trip (all 2 lane Hwy) was 36.3 mpg


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm only getting a hair over 300 per tank. I drive my car for work Monday through Friday 9-5. Unfortunately most of my miles are also stop and go in the city, very few highway.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

the most I've actually seen my mileage climb to was 407 on one tank but that was pretty dry and made me VERY uncomfortable. I would say i can easily hit 400 most of the time though. 

Except now because i just got my exhaust :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

modification sure dont help..!


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> modification sure dont help..!


"technically" the increased flow from intake/exhaust is supposed to increase fuel economy but we all know what really happens after an intake and exhaust get installed :laugh:


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

I've tracked mine with an app and on the EPA website. I've had 29mpg, 2011 Golf.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Got 26.5MPG on my last fill


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

170 miles to the first quart mark... so far, so good!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks like I'll be around 330 miles/12.8 gallons again. I was feeling pretty good when I was at 215 at half a tank! That 2nd half really goes quick...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> Looks like I'll be around 330 miles/12.8 gallons again. I was feeling pretty good when I was at 215 at half a tank! That 2nd half really goes quick...


 yup.. for me it usually is: 
125-150 first quart 
200-250 half 
270-310 3/4 
330-400 tank (~13 gallons) 

so 170 is actually good. 

the gas tank measurement is "innacurate" but it is consistent... so i dont mid.


----------



## black_plague_21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Last tank: 
93 oct 
85% highway (78-83mph) 
365 miles on 12.75 gallons 
28.6 mpg....  

Feel like I could have done better, A/C was on only part of the time but I did have a lot of weight in the car (people, suitcases, etc).


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> yup.. for me it usually is:
> 125-150 first quart
> 200-250 half
> 270-310 3/4
> ...


 Yeah, but it always gets my hopes up and then immediately destroys them :laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> Yeah, but it always gets my hopes up and then immediately destroys them :laugh:


 LMAO Same here.... 

"Yeah, I got enough to get back from work tonight." 

Goes to work and shuts down. Get back in car ar 5PM 

"SH!T the gauge is an 1/8 lower than when I parked!" :laugh:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

lol^ 
true story, the gauge falls really quick after the 1/4 mark. 

i got about 325 my tank this morning and i drove it hard up to high rpm multiple times this week and mostly city traffic. 
ill take 325 miles to the tank anyday b/c even with a heavy foot that is better mileage than i had b4 the UM tune and driving slow af


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

09 jetta 2.5 

CAI, Votex sport exhaust and coilovers 

82500 Miles, Just changed the oil, needs new spark plugs 

89 Oct gas, 380miles to the tank will post pic


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

black_plague_21 said:


> Last tank:
> 93 oct
> 85% highway (78-83mph)
> 365 miles on 12.75 gallons
> ...


 ... anything over 60mph starts to reduce mpg. 65mph feels like a crawl on long journeys, but I can get 36/37 mpg at that speed, but it drops by about 5 mpg for every 10 mph increase.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my last 3 tanks: 

28.1 mpgs when i got the intake mani... 353 miles to the tank 
21 and 23 the next 2 tanks.. lol.. the mani is too much fun..! 

and currently, ~320 miles on the current tank. im driving like a citizen again...


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Back down to 24.8mpg 

Half way through the tank I did an oil change and put on my summer rollers. Also played with a VR for about 20 miles on the highway the other night. I am damn sure that didnt help :laugh: 

Also with the conversion I am paying now about $5 a gallon


----------



## black_plague_21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Zoolook_ said:


> ... anything over 60mph starts to reduce mpg. 65mph feels like a crawl on long journeys, but I can get 36/37 mpg at that speed, but it drops by about 5 mpg for every 10 mph increase.


 Yeah, I figured going about 80 wasn't helping my cause too much.. But when the speed limit is 70, it's tough (for me) to set the cruise on anything below 78.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

black_plague_21 said:


> Yeah, I figured going about 80 wasn't helping my cause too much.. But when the speed limit is 70, it's tough (for me) to set the cruise on anything below 78.


 I hear ya :beer:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Finally reached $5/gal for 93oct here in Chicagoland. Filled up for ~$70. 
If one thing's for sure, gas sure isn't going down anytime soon.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbdown::thumbdown: thats ridiculous


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

H3LVTCA said:


> Finally reached $5/gal for 93oct here in Chicagoland. Filled up for ~$70.
> If one thing's for sure, gas sure isn't going down anytime soon.


 i filled yesterday for 4.3... i cant imagine 5!!! 

glide a lot...! its the only thing that helps


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

as i posted this morning on Facebook:
"United motorsports... Because moar mpg, because better performance, better support and flat torque... What more can I ask for?"

and i usually dont predict the future.. but i do. 

1/2 tank









300 mile mark, well before 3/4 tank









whole tank... 12.71 gallons..


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

I obtained 306 miles from 10.8 gallons with 92 of those miles being at 72 mph on the turnpike. Curious to what I was getting straight from turnpike driving, I did a small sample of 92 miles and filled up again to 2.92 gallons. Just over 32 mpg hwy!


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

I just drove from New York City to Asheville in North Carolina. At 72mph, the mpg peaked at 37mpg, but 90% of the time, hovered at 36.7mpg. According to my last fuelly fill up, I did 34.3mpg, which included my stops and some hill climbs coming across the Appalachians. 

That's a 2.5l with 5,000 miles on the clock. Tyres are at35psi cold.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

With the old 5th gear avg is around 29-30

The TDI 5th gear .717 verified at the pump, it was 33.5 mpg (all highway) and torque called it between 35-36 mpg. It was a warm day 86F (30C)

I am pleasantly surprised with the TDI 5th


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Anile_eight said:


> With the old 5th gear avg is around 29-30
> 
> The TDI 5th gear .717 verified at the pump, it was 33.5 mpg (all highway) and torque called it between 35-36 mpg. It was a warm day 86F (30C)
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised with the TDI 5th


How difficult was the 5th gear swap?


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

07 2.5L 5 speed manual 90k miles, BSH CIA. With my wife shooting around town, last tank averaged 21mpg on 87 octane. Filled up with 93 octane then drove 180 hwy miles @ 90mph and averaged 28.3mpg.
I'd say the higher octane helped. Only issue is at idle the engine ticks way louder than before.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> How difficult was the 5th gear swap?


I was lucky and I had the diff and 5th gear installed. 

A) I was definitely not going to install the diff myself. I have a friend who is very experienced and he says it sucks, especially if you don't have the tools or you haven't done it before.

B) 5th gear swap isn't bad if you know what you are doing... there are a lot of small pieces and clips that are important and I didn't want to deal with that. From what i've heard the install isn't long if you take it to a shop which knows VW and their transmission... ~250 for the gear set (set two gears are needed the link below explains) and about $100-$200 for installation Look here:

This site it awesome, a tonne of good info: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/multi/5th-gear-swap-VW.htm

Here is a written on: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f5/658-5th-gear-install-868/


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Anile_eight said:


> B) 5th gear swap isn't bad if you know what you are doing... there are a lot of small pieces and clips that are important and I didn't want to deal with that. From what i've heard the install isn't long if you take it to a shop which knows VW and their transmission... ~250 for the gear set (set two gears are needed the link below explains) and about $100-$200 for installation Look here


I knew the 020 transmissions were easy to put a TDI 5th gear into. You could do it with the transmission in the car in your driveway; I was curious if it was just as easy.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> I knew the 020 transmissions were easy to put a TDI 5th gear into. You could do it with the transmission in the car in your driveway; I was curious if it was just as easy.


You are very correct and I believe that is what the diy shows.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

270 miles driven today... and needle is on the 1/2 tank! 

love the 6spd+UM...

btw, no granny driving here.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Filled up with some Shell 93 today. Last tank was under 23mpg on some sh!tty gas station that I usually avoid like the plague. Paid $5.60/gallon :screwy:

Tank is not looking so good with 93.. Im not driving her remotely hard and I have only got 170km to my first 1/4 tank.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Filled up with some Shell 93 today. Last tank was under 23mpg on some sh!tty gas station that I usually avoid like the plague. Paid $5.60/gallon :screwy:


Yea, that happens back home lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so far 365 miles... 

still have room for about 10-20 before the light comes...


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

How are you guys not getting a least 33 highway? As soon as I hit 70 - 75mph, hit cruise, I get 34 - 36 easily over anything more than a 10 mile stretch. The only way I can think of getting it below 30mpg would be to hammer the throttle and slam on the breaks continuously. Mind you, I see plenty of people driving like that :laugh:


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Zoolook_ said:


> How are you guys not getting a least 33 highway? As soon as I hit 70 - 75mph, hit cruise, I get 34 - 36 easily over anything more than a 10 mile stretch. The only way I can think of getting it below 30mpg would be to hammer the throttle and slam on the breaks continuously. Mind you, I see plenty of people driving like that :laugh:


Says the man with the 2011 motor...

The fuel estimations have changed since the onset of this platform (2005) till now. I think for my 06, the fuel economy was said to be 22/30.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

magics5rip said:


> Says the man with the 2011 motor...
> 
> The fuel estimations have changed since the onset of this platform (2005) till now. I think for my 06, the fuel economy was said to be 22/30.


But the EPA made the mileage estimates more stingy? I didn't realize there was such a diffence in the last few years, especially given the engine size is the same and gets an extra 20hp thrown in.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the 2011+ have a different set of transmissions.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

@70mph, what rpm is a pre 2011 doing?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

based on the ratios fouind...


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, just found that in your other thread. I'm not exactly sure, but at about 70 I'm barely hitting 2200.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Filled up with some Shell 93 today. Last tank was under 23mpg on some sh!tty gas station that I usually avoid like the plague. Paid $5.60/gallon :screwy:



Tank is not looking so good with 93.. Im not driving her remotely hard and I have only got 170km to my first 1/4 tank


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

GTACanuck said:


> Tank is not looking so good with 93.. Im not driving her remotely hard and I have only got 170km to my first 1/4 tank


Get a UM flash that actually optimizes the use of 93. I did many tests with my car, stock software, and 87 did as good, if not better, than 93. Now, thats not the case with the UM software.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Tank is not looking so good with 93.. Im not driving her remotely hard and I have only got 170km to my first 1/4 tank


Wait, how are you getting 93 from shell in Toronto?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Wait, how are you getting 93 from shell in Toronto?


Good Catch! For some reason 93 was sticking in my mind. Looked at receipt, says 91. Dunno why I was thinking 93...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this years numbers:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Sh!t man you drive a lot!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Zoolook_ said:


> How are you guys not getting a least 33 highway? As soon as I hit 70 - 75mph, hit cruise, I get 34 - 36 easily over anything more than a 10 mile stretch. The only way I can think of getting it below 30mpg would be to hammer the throttle and slam on the breaks continuously. Mind you, I see plenty of people driving like that :laugh:


Is this the MFD reading out 33mpg or are you using torque? torque is about 8%-10% higher then actaul


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> Is this the MFD reading out 33mpg or are you using torque? torque is about 8%-10% higher then actaul


on mine it reads lower... it says 24-26 when i get 28-30... :S

regardless, its a VERY nice app to have on the go


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Good Catch! For some reason 93 was sticking in my mind. Looked at receipt, says 91. Dunno why I was thinking 93...


Darn, i was hoping to get in on that shizz.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

Anile_eight said:


> Is this the MFD reading out 33mpg or are you using torque? torque is about 8%-10% higher then actaul


The MFI more or less matches what I put into Fuelly.

Today I drove back from Virginia to NYC - got 38mpg for the first half of my trip, and 36.9 for the 2nd half.

http://www.fuelly.com/driver/zoolook/golf


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

OK, here's ,y last trip. The cruise is set to 77mph (last one is 72 though) and you can see over an hour that the MPG goes up from 34.1 (pic is a little blurry) to virtually 38mpg.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7028122193/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7028122539/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7028122881/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6882020642/

The last pic shows my range as 465 miles, with a quarter of a tank already gone, although the speed is down to 68mph, as I was in a slower zone.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6882021356/


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Zoolook_ said:


> OK, here's ,y last trip. The cruise is set to 77mph (last one is 72 though) and you can see over an hour that the MPG goes up from 34.1 (pic is a little blurry) to virtually 38mpg.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7028122193/
> 
> ...


That's impressive for the new 2.5l!! lol


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

just got 350 and light turned on, Best i have had in a long time. well see what it is when i fill up. It was about 50/50 i think city highway mix.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

if it's all highway, I can get around 380 per tank...before the TDI 5th. It will be interesting to see what I can do with the new gear. I'll try it next time i go home (summer sometime)


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

My numbers are close to Zoo's.
Cruising at hwy speed (65) I got up to 38.4 mpgs.
Hopping onto the interstate (75mph +) dropped the average to 37mpgs for a 250 mile trip 
(up & over the Smoky's)


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

HollisJoy said:


> Now that my car has over 6k miles, my numbers are close to Zoo's.
> Cruising at hwy speed (65) I got up to 38.4 mpgs (according to the MFI).
> Hopping onto the interstate (75mph +) dropped the average to 37mpgs for a 250 mile trip (up & over the Smoky's)


I was in Asheville just a few days ago.


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

360 mi on 13 gallons! That's good for
Me. I Only got a 2.5" cat back.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Sh!t man you drive a lot!


if i drove less, then i would have more money to spend on the car! 

but if drove less, i prolly wouldnt have the motivation or desired to mod so much. 

all i do and all i have done, is to try and improve my driving experience.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Filled up with some Shell 91 today. Last tank was under 23mpg on some sh!tty gas station that I usually avoid like the plague. Paid $5.60/gallon :screwy:
> 
> Tank is not looking so good with 91.. Im not driving her remotely hard and I have only got 170km to my first 1/4 tank.


Weird, I got 26.4mpg on this tank with 50/50 driving. Thats my second best recorded mpg. Filled back up with regular today to see if i can match it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Weird, I got 26.4mpg on this tank with 50/50 driving. Thats my second best recorded mpg. Filled back up with regular today to see if i can match it.


fuel?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> fuel?


26.4 on 91

Fulled up on 87 today. My best recorded was done on Shell 87


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Last tank was 322 miles on 13.0 gallons. Still hovering in the mid 25's for my regular commute. If I stayed off the accelerator a bit more, economy would improve but that isn't happening any time soon :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> 26.4 on 91
> 
> Fulled up on 87 today. My best recorded was done on Shell 87


try shell 93 if its available to you.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> try shell 93 if its available to you.


We can get 94 here and not 93.

Shell Offers: 87,89,91
Sunoco / Petro Canada Offers: The above plus a 94 Octane

I will try the 94 on the next fill and report back. Gonna take it in the hoop though for the price, hope its worth it. :banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> We can get 94 here and not 93.
> 
> Shell Offers: 87,89,91
> Sunoco / Petro Canada Offers: The above plus a 94 Octane
> ...


you better try a couple of tanks... 1 wont show much...


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Got 20.8mpg on my last tank. But I do have an excuse as to why. I had a passenger in the car for a good portion of the night while parked.... Felt like I was in highschool all over again :laugh:


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

About 360 miles from 12.85 gallons of gas ~ 28 MPG. City driving was mabe 20% of the total tank.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i am getting 28 ish consistent... regardless of doing city or hwy. 

thats cuz on the city i neutral cruise, a lot.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know why I can't embed this image in the post...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok so, another weekend, another roadtrip. 
a total of ~800 miles traveled.

tank one yielded 378 miles and tank 2 gave me 390 miles... 

both had a total of 28 ish MPGs.

funny, on unitronic i always did 25-28 mpgs... for 28 i had to try a little bit.
now, on United Motorsports +SRI i am doing 28 consistently with no real effort! 

the mani should have damaged the economy... i happy it didnt with the right software!


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

I have no idea how you guys do it.. 

I'm pulling 18-19 MPG City, 25-26 MPG Hwy when trying hard to get MPGs - Usually end up with 22-23 mixed. I almost always get sub 300 miles on a tank, sometimes i can squeak out 305-310. 
Only Shell/Top Tier go in the tank (unless stranded with no other choice)

Maybe my foot is just too heavy.. I do enjoy myself :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Zaytri said:


> I have no idea how you guys do it..
> 
> Only Shell/Top Tier go in the tank (unless stranded with no other choice)


i ONLY use shell... chevron when not a shell nearby.

one key thing for better economy: learn to drive in neutral


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> i ONLY use shell... chevron when not a shell nearby.
> 
> one key thing for better economy: learn to drive in neutral


I think I posted this in another 2.5 Fuel thread, but the injectors go into fuel cut on de-acceleration above a certain RPM correct? So wouldn't neutral coasting have a minimal effect?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> I think I posted this in another 2.5 Fuel thread, but the injectors go into fuel cut on de-acceleration above a certain RPM correct? So wouldn't neutral coasting have a minimal effect?


yes, you did mentioned it.

the thing is that neutral coasting means iddle RPM and less drag from the drivetrain, since no gear is selected.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

is it normal to have fuel economy drop after installing the usp midpipe. I have the high flow cat version. I think I am getting less miles on each tank.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking good by this. Gonna be filling up tonight to see how I actually did.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I think my car is lying to me :sly:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, it looks like it!  

i discovered that if i were to travel between 40 and 50 i can get +30 mpgs!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lately i have been reving to 4k and some mixed driving (city/hwy) and still getting 28 mpgs...!  

i love it. 

i fueled up 13.7gallons


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lately i have been reving to 4k and some mixed driving (city/hwy) and still getting 28 mpgs...!
> 
> i love it.
> 
> i fueled up 13.7gallons


 i consistently get around 28 mpg mixed city and highway. 
on my road trip to NYC next weekend i plan on making it there on one tank of gas, no filling up allowed! 
last time i just about made it to my destination as i drove on the gas light for about 20 miles:laugh: 

if i can get about 32 mpg driving around 70mph i will be happy


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

332 miles from 13.3 gallons. Hoving around my typical 25 MPG. But, I do see a fair bit of stop and go and there are certainly daily pulls past the 5k rpm point. I'm not driving like a granny for 28 mpg :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> 332 miles from 13.3 gallons. Hoving around my typical 25 MPG. But, I do see a fair bit of stop and go and there are certainly daily pulls past the 5k rpm point. I'm not driving like a granny for 28 mpg :laugh:


 lol... i do enjoy the car... 

if i drove like a grannie i'd easily break 30s


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> lol... i do enjoy the car...
> 
> if i drove like a grannie i'd easily break 30s


 I need to do a full tank of highway to get an indication of how the UM software + intake have effected it. On a short test, I calculated 32mpg which is easily better than the car was performing stock.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the stock 2.5L is soooo unimpressive. :facepalm: 

anything modded to it, and it starts becoming something else entirely.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> the stock 2.5L is soooo unimpressive. :facepalm


 I almost sold my car because of it! The last ditch effort to make the car fun was the simple mods; now I don't want to get rid of the car.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> I almost sold my car because of it! The last ditch effort to make the car fun was the simple mods; now I don't want to get rid of the car.


 it seriously sucks, all round. 

then you chip it, intake.. and it suddenly becomes entertaining... almost inspiring. Aspiring for more. 

then you put an exhaust: you create music.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> it seriously sucks, all round.
> 
> then you chip it, intake.. and it suddenly becomes entertaining... almost inspiring. Aspiring for more.
> 
> then you put an exhaust: you create music.


 The burble on the deaccel is one of my favorite parts of the new tune! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> The burble on the deaccel is one of my favorite parts of the new tune! :thumbup::thumbup:


 yes, UM's tune leans out on decel (16s and 17s) which makes a nice gargle. 

i love it. 

on my car this is VERY pronounced... and fun.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> yes, UM's tune leans out on decel (16s and 17s) which makes a nice gargle.
> 
> i love it.
> 
> on my car this is VERY pronounced... and fun.


 Mine isn't as pronounced since its a stock GTI res with a 6" round x 18" magnaflow up front and no suitcase. Not loud, but a nice enough sound for me to notice. I also need to build a microphone power source for the HD cam so I can use a condenser mic and record a decent representation of the sound.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, mine snorts a lot on the decel too. It's a really satisfying noise.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> Mine isn't as pronounced since its a stock GTI res with a 6" round x 18" magnaflow up front and no suitcase. Not loud, but a nice enough sound for me to notice. I also need to build a microphone power source for the HD cam so I can use a condenser mic and record a decent representation of the sound.


 Mine does the same on the C2 tune... And it sounds awesome! Granted, the test pipe really helps! lol It pops on some shift too


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I actually feel that I get better mileage going 65-70, then keeping it around 60. It almost seems that the momentum helps keep the car going to overcome wind resistance, thus requiring less power from the engine. Or the engine is more efficient and has more power at the rpms at that speed in that it uses less gas.

I have C2 93 programming, BSH intake and Eurojet Exhaust and the heaviest MK5 (4dr auto w/sunroof) short of the R32. Will keep track closely of my mileage going down to SoWo.

Lifetime mileage is 24.5mpg combined. Best highway tank was 37mpg.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Still not entirely impressed with my mileage. Just fueled up, thought I was having a reasonably good tank and left the pump with a :sly: face on.

I still had a lot of room to go, gas light had just turned on and I was at 520km's.

Ran 94 this tank and got 25.3MPG, been watching my Torque Pro app and it put me at 34MPG. Fred, how accurate is your app, have you ran it for a full tank to see what it says for fuel economy?

Threw in another full tank of 94 today, we will see how this goes..


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

I'm still in the 24 range with mixed driving and 87 octane ('09 Rabbit stick)
Haven't taken any long trips, so I've never cracked even 30mpg. 

Does short-shifting and cruising around 1,500 rpm in city traffic matter?


----------



## whitefang (May 4, 2012)

new member and first post.

So far,
in town only(Montreal) shifting before 2500rpm i average 420km on a tank of 89
On the highway non stop(ex: Montreal - Niagra falls) i max out at 750km.


----------



## ajd187 (Feb 6, 2012)

Average MPG is about 25, with a low of 22.65 in the dead of winter, and 28.08 in a warm week in March.

This is mostly mixed highway/city driving, about 50 miles a day. Waiting to take it on a long trip to see what we end up with on that.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

32MPG









full hwy, cruising at 70mph.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

26.4 on my last fill up with mixed driving (mostly highway though). It typically averages 26-28.

Worst I have had was just under 22mpg on the highway driving up to GA with this on the roof:


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

I tend to get 28-31 no matter how I drive, but have found out I can get a solid 30 running around in "S" mode commuting. :sly: mix 50/50


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Using 93 octane fuel I got 27.6 mpg my last fill-up, mostly city driving, but some of my commute could be considered highway. Also have roof rack installed which might effect it a little also. Swapped out the fuel filter and am going to do an oil change before my next fill-up, so hopefully it will improve a smidge.


----------



## jferreir (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a bit disappointed with my fuel economy, too. Driving a 2012 Golf and I'm averaging between 500-550 km per tank in roughly 60/40 driving (hwy/city). I hit 260km with half a tank left (87), but I was driving like a senior.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

jferreir said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with my fuel economy, too. Driving a 2012 Golf and I'm averaging between 500-550 km per tank in roughly 60/40 driving (hwy/city). I hit 260km with half a tank left (87), but I was driving like a senior.


Completely normal for mine as well. I try to hit 300 for half way then usually end with 520-550km at empty.

However I am having some amazing mileage since I put in the Carbonio intake. I got 710 KM on one of my tanks back from SoWo, all HWY driving though.


----------



## jferreir (Jan 23, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> Completely normal for mine as well. I try to hit 300 for half way then usually end with 520-550km at empty.
> 
> However I am having some amazing mileage since I put in the Carbonio intake. I got 710 KM on one of my tanks back from SoWo, all HWY driving though.


That 500-550km per tank is _with_ the Carbonio intake.  

What's most disappointing is that I've been babying the car, too. I'm talking 115km on the highway (with CC), and no sport mode. I might hit 130km every now and then, but I'm actively trying to drive slow and steady, and these are the results I'm getting. :banghead:

My daily commute is about 55km roundtrip, most of which (75%) is highway. I tend to bike around the city, so my 40/60 (city/hwy) spread is also fairly forgiving. I'd say I'm averaging about 10L/100km, which is nowhere near the EPA rating of 9.1L/100km|6.5L/100km, especially considering the amount of highway driving that I do. What gives?

Edit:
Out of curiosity, how often do you guys check tire pressure? I'm a bit lazy, and I haven't checked it in 2 months or so.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm guilty of not checking my tire pressure as often as I should. If you are only doing it every two months you are probably running low most of the time.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah my one way trip is 52km from Newmarket to Toronto daily. I just installed the Carbonio before I left SoWo so time will tell how my mileage is.

I find that babying the car is not always the best for better mileage for some reason. It is truly weird. What did help me with my mileage, I purchased an app for my phone called Torque Pro (android) and a bluetooth OBDII dongle. This app has shown me the sweet spot on the peddle and calculate real time MPG L/100km etc... Its a very interesting app and with a total cost with the dongle and app it was under $30. It also does a whole lot more and I see it as a necessity for any gear head.

I have gotten into the habit of checking my air every weekend when I wash the car. I do have stretched tires and I have learned was happens to them if not properly inflated with camber :facepalm:

Gonna do a full fill up on Friday, I will track the results.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cars HAVE to be ran a lil hard every now and then. 

driving like an old man can have serious bad effects:
-carbon build up on the cat
- dirty injectors
-dirty valves
etc.

its always good to keep the car at around 3k rpms for a couple mins. (per manual)

my car, in its 78k miles runs perfect. no build up, injectors work fine, i get 33 mpgs on the hwy and 27 on the city...


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> cars HAVE to be ran a lil hard every now and then.
> 
> driving like an old man can have serious bad effects:
> -carbon build up on the cat
> ...


I use that for an excuse too


----------



## psn (May 22, 2012)

First post here on vortex*, but figured I'd add to the data pool: http://www.fuelly.com/driver/psn/jetta
Right now the car is bone-stock (aside from a Sebring antenna -- best $6.31 spent) and does a lot of highway commuting (70-75 mph).


* Super-fast intro: Grew up in LA and the first car I had was a '93 Passat GLX wagon (yes, a VR6!), then went many years without a car (college and grad school in the Northeast). Moved back to SoCal last fall and a few months ago picked up an '09 Jetta S, manual transmission of course.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I try to drive my Rabbit to the last drop of gasoline.
How far does everyone else go *after* the "fuel up!" light comes on the dashboard? 

I thought I read somewhere that this light comes on when two gallons of gasoline is left in the tank, which means if the average MPG is ~25, we have ~50 miles to go before our car stalls.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

H3LVTCA said:


> I thought I read somewhere that this light comes on when two gallons of gasoline is left in the tank, which means if the average MPG is ~25, we have ~50 miles to go before our car stalls.


I barely can get 50*KM* after the light comes on, 5Litres ~ 1.32Gal (average 9.2L per 100KM and 27 Mpg). Although I have never had the testicular fortitude to see how far I can go until I run out 


Might just pack up a jerry can and test this out one day


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Would sea foaming the engine help with gas mileage? Anyone have a diy for the 2.5?


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm getting a consistent 24-25 mpg, using 87 octane, driving about 10 miles per day, 80% city. I drive harder than I should considering I'm a dad in a wagon.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I barely can get 50*KM* after the light comes on, 5Litres ~ 1.32Gal (average 9.2L per 100KM and 27 Mpg). Although I have never had the testicular fortitude to see how far I can go until I run out
> 
> 
> Might just pack up a jerry can and test this out one day


I think ive run mine out to about 65km but i was really babying it. and quite terrified at the end. Pretty sure i put 54.5L in it too when i filled up lol


----------



## psn (May 22, 2012)

I provided my fuelly link, but forgot to put up some basic numbers. These days I'm getting ~29 mpg (generally 28-30) on 91 octane.



DoDoubleGeo said:


> I'm getting a consistent 24-25 mpg, using 87 octane, driving about 10 miles per day, 80% city. I drive harder than I should considering I'm a dad in a wagon.


Slightly OT, but as a fellow dad (albeit in a sedan...not that the Sportwagen couldn't keep up), I believe that you should still have fun when you drive, just maybe at 8/10ths instead of 9 or 10/10ths. Last weekend I took my kid on a nice twisty road around here -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angeles_Crest_Highway. He slept the whole time. (He's three months old.)


----------



## rad5229 (May 19, 2012)

Just went 403.5 miles with some fuel to spare. Filled up with 12.5 gallons. Pretty much all highway miles, but still around 32.3 mpg isn't bad. Cruise control with the speed between 65-70 the whole time


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Do you guys suggest any injector/valve cleaner to run through these cars? I somewhat regularly used Redline fuel injector cleaner about every 30-40k on my past vehicles and it seemed to work well. I haven't done anything with this Rabbit yet but I'm thinking with 97k on it I should. My last fill up I only managed 26mpg and that was mainly highway driving.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

DerekH said:


> I think ive run mine out to about 65km but i was really babying it. and quite terrified at the end. Pretty sure i put 54.5L in it too when i filled up lol


The most I have ever put in was 52L, you must have really been running on fumes at that point


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

84kmiles on car average 370-390 every tank. And if I drive from LA to PHX, some pulse n glide/ draft. 430.


----------



## jferreir (Jan 23, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> Yeah my one way trip is 52km from Newmarket to Toronto daily. I just installed the Carbonio before I left SoWo so time will tell how my mileage is.
> 
> I find that babying the car is not always the best for better mileage for some reason. It is truly weird. What did help me with my mileage, I purchased an app for my phone called Torque Pro (android) and a bluetooth OBDII dongle. This app has shown me the sweet spot on the peddle and calculate real time MPG L/100km etc... Its a very interesting app and with a total cost with the dongle and app it was under $30. It also does a whole lot more and I see it as a necessity for any gear head.
> 
> ...


 You wash your car every weekend? Damn, that's commitment! If you take the 404/DVP, my heart goes out to you. 

So, I checked my tire pressure and I was slightly low on two (~0.5 PSI); probably not enough to make a big difference with respect to fuel economy. I honestly don't know how you guys are pulling those numbers without hypermiling, but I'm envious. In any event, I'm just going to ignore my gas bill and resume ripping it on weekends :laugh:


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

jferreir said:


> I honestly don't know how you guys are pulling those numbers without *hypermiling*, but I'm envious. In any event, I'm just going to ignore my gas bill and resume ripping it on weekends :laugh:


 Haha, had to look up that word..usually when I drive I'm not floored and I'll usually go 1,2,5... And if I can see there is a red light or something comming up throw it in neutral and coast.. Also if your on the freeway and comming up to your exit, bout a 1/2 mile coast it, and also down the off ramp.. And almost every down hill I'm on into neutral... My average freeway speed, 72..


----------



## jferreir (Jan 23, 2012)

phrog23 said:


> Haha, had to look up that word..usually when I drive I'm not floored and I'll usually go 1,2,5... And if I can see there is a red light or something comming up throw it in neutral and coast.. Also if your on the freeway and comming up to your exit, bout a 1/2 mile coast it, and also down the off ramp.. And almost every down hill I'm on into neutral... My average freeway speed, 72..


 Argh, why won't you silly Americans convert to metric already? 

I don't throw it into neutral, but I take my foot off the gas and coast when I can. I normally limit my highway speed to 115kph (71.5mph), and use cruise control ~85% of the time. With the Carbonio intake, I'm still averaging between 500-550km per tank (310-340mi), and that's when I'm _trying_ to conserve fuel. I noticed a plethora of mods in your sig. Maybe that accounts for the difference? I'm not a gearhead, and probably have the automotive know-how of a 12 year old girl. :facepalm: 

Side note: 
I absolutely, unequivocally, indubitably, frickin' _love_ driving this car! I've owned it for about 4 months now, and I'm still excited to drive to work in the morning. That says it all... :laugh:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

jferreir said:


> I absolutely, unequivocally, indubitably, frickin' _love_ driving this car! I've owned it for about 4 months now, and I'm still excited to drive to work in the morning.
> That says it all... :laugh:


 I've owned mine 5 months (10K miles) 
Sometimes I'll even take the long way to work, just to zip along for a few extra miles. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I made it almost 730 km (453.6 miles) on my second tank from FL to PA. The first tank was just shy of 700 but this one should have more then 750 km (466 miles). I had a 15 min detour downtown DC, then I lost 35 minutes (verified by GPS) in traffic from Baltimore to Philadelphia. I put in 13.321 Gal which gives me 33.9 mpg (IN TRAFFIC AND CITY DETOURS!) so I was very very impressed! 







[/url] Untitled by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Avg 32mpg over 1400 miles to/from SoWo this year. (Not including Tail of the Dragon shenanigans)


----------



## Volund (Jun 9, 2011)

Some data to add

2008 2 Door 2.5L Rabbit auto- 

Winter tires- usually around 25-27MPG driving between my house and my mom's (around 25 miles, mostly highway)
Summer tires- around 30-32MPG on the same road

I usually get right around 400 Miles/Tank in the summer

My rabbit is completely stock, except for a rear seat delete.

I've noticed that the rabbit likes to stay right around 65MPH cruising for best MPG


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Got my best mpg so far coming down from North Hollywood to El Segundo (405).
Averaged 36.5 mpg. 
I've had the carbonio on there for a few hundred miles now.

2012 Golf 2dr 5-speed.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

I just took a road trip from Sarasota, Fl to Milwaukee, WI. 1311 miles. 45.7 total gallons. Averaged 28.7 mpg. Best was 32 mpg.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

I posted in a thread somewhere about this trip I took from Montreal to Ottawa. Two friends in the car. Car is bone stock (2009 rabbit 5spd). Cruise set at 55 mph. No AC. I thought we did high 30's. Spoke to the friend I was with on that trip this morning, apperantly when we filled up we actually averaged 44 mpg! Now I dont have the patience to drive like that. I usually drive 115 kmph on the highway (keep revs below 3k) and in the city (suburbia, downtown traffic, real city stuff;good variety) I start from stops slowly, and coast in gear whenever the hell I can. I usually get a calculated number anywhere between 24 mpg (u.s gallons) and 27. If the number is higher, it means I did a lot of highway. Number is rarely lower, unless I drive the piss out of it. 
Oh, I now have a CAI, and ive defenitely noticed an increase in fuel economy. Subjectively speaking, the gas light comes on after 550 kms (maybe 530) from full tank as compared to between 450-480.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

Up till the day I took the road trip, the best MPG I had achieved was 25mpg even with 90% highway driving. I feel that was because I have always drove at 80mph (129kph). On this road trip, I had 3 passengers, 2 dogs, luggage (total 650 lbs), and A/C the entire trip and still got 32mpg. I can only conclude it was because my cruise was set on 68mph (109kph).

As an update, on the way back, on one leg of the trip I got 32.7mpg
I too have a CAI but I'm not sure if that helps.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

cold air intake was getting 30mpg from nyc to nj on 100 degree day


----------



## trickery (Mar 26, 2010)

just completed a 2,500 mile road trip in CA. There were two of us in the car and we used the AC about half the time. my best tank was 35.8 MPG (ore speed limits kept it under 70 for 2/3 of the tank), and all other tanks were around 33. +/- .5 with the help of the carbonio? (i really haven't seen a fuel economy benefit from the intake)


----------



## trickery (Mar 26, 2010)

Hold up! I may be the fuelly leader for 2011 2.5L ??


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

You got me beat.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

First tank was 32.06 mpg with ac on half the time.

Second tank was 34.6 mpg with ac on all the time and the last hour was in moderate traffic


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

trickery said:


> Hold up! I may be the fuelly leader for 2011 2.5L ??


Indeed it appears you are. I am an outlier by a substantial margin, so I thought it might reflect dfferences in my commute, but I can't see other 2012 drivers' mix of city and highway driving, which I always enter.

Is there a way to see other peoples' city/highway mix?


----------



## trickery (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a high ratio of highway to city. I don't drive to work, but do some errands in the car.


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

Just turned a 1000 miles on my 2012 SEL auto. Been using 87 octane so far. My first tank measured 24 mpg at the pump (don't know if the dealer filled it all the way to the top though) and the second one maybe 28 mpg. Put in 10 Gals last night over 263 miles with 50/50 mixed driving. Weather dictates that I'm using the a/c a lot. I'm pretty disappointed with the fuel consumption since I've driven it really easy over the 1000 miles. Maybe it will improve after the first oil change? I'm going to try 93 oct for a while to see the difference though they really screw you around here in the price difference between 87 and 93.
The dashboard mpg gauge showed 29 mpg average, are they typically this inaccurate?


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

bassep said:


> The dashboard mpg gauge showed 29 mpg average, are they typically this inaccurate?


I find it 2 to 3 mpg optimistic.


----------



## endicott (Nov 6, 2002)

2007 auto ... ~72k miles on the odometer.

Average over last 5000 miles was 26.2 mpg, best tank was 28.1 mpg, worst was 24.9 mpg.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

427mi/tank on 93.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

itskohler said:


> 427mi/tank on 93.


Jeebus! 

We dont have the luxury of 93 here at 99% of the gas stations. Coming back from SoWo this year I ran 93 the whole way back and had the best mileage this car has ever got. 

Im still averaging about 550km/tank ~341.75mi


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

my driving was very reserved and the 6AT helps a TON.

I'm pushing 2k miles and I'm still happy I got the auto. The 5MT doesn't compare.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

http://dasautomagazine.com/2012/jul...y.php?linkid=VWUSDASAUTOENSL071292IMPRVFULECN

Good short article about fuel economy from the manufacturers of our cars.
One interesting tidbit, coasting while driving uses more fuel than leaving it it gear.


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

Gott ist gut said:


> http://dasautomagazine.com/2012/jul...y.php?linkid=VWUSDASAUTOENSL071292IMPRVFULECN
> 
> Good short article about fuel economy from the manufacturers of our cars.
> One interesting tidbit, coasting while driving uses more fuel than leaving it it gear.


Interesting. My 6-auto shifts into "neutral" (clear by the RPMs) sometimes going down hills by itself.

<scientist> And I've been logging my mileage over the last year and I plan to run some statistics to say whether 87 vs 93 makes a difference. Need some more 93 sample data though, but the mileage increase with 93 does not seem statistically significant. </scientist>


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> Jeebus!
> 
> We dont have the luxury of 93 here at 99% of the gas stations. Coming back from SoWo this year I ran 93 the whole way back and had the best mileage this car has ever got.
> 
> Im still averaging about 550km/tank ~341.75mi


Go to Petro Canada, theyve got the good stuff


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its a shame my destination was so "close"


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

MK5golf said:


> Go to Petro Canada, theyve got the good stuff


Yeah, I just picked up 94 on my way through Acton on to trip back to FL.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> its a shame my destination was so "close"
> 
> Is your gas gauge like mine, in that half a tank is really about 1/8?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I consistently get 400 miles to the tank on my '09 with 5 speed. I think it went up like 2 mpg with my UM tune, k&n and cat-back. 

Would really love to obtain a tdi 5th gear cause the rpm are just way too high at highway speeds on '09 2.5L. Im doing like 2700 rpm at 63 mph plus I should get another 2 mpg or like 50 miles more out of the tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

vr6-kamil said:


> I consistently get 400 miles to the tank on my '09 with 5 speed. I think it went up like 2 mpg with my UM tune, k&n and cat-back.
> 
> Would really love to obtain a tdi 5th gear cause the rpm are just way too high at highway speeds on '09 2.5L. Im doing like 2700 rpm at 63 mph plus I should get another 2 mpg or like 50 miles more out of the tank
> 
> ...


TDI 5th helps! 

I am +4/+5 mpg on the highway.

I had 761km this last tank (473 miles) with gave me 35.5 mpg coming down from Phily to FL. The tank got me from Phily to 30 miles north of SC (where I really wanted to get there as their gas is about .3 cheaper a gallon).


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> TDI 5th helps!
> 
> I am +4/+5 mpg on the highway.
> 
> I had 761km this last tank (473 miles) with gave me 35.5 mpg coming down from Phily to FL. The tank got me from Phily to 30 miles north of SC (where I really wanted to get there as their gas is about .3 cheaper a gallon).


at what speed?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> at what speed?


It was mostly 70.... there were occasional spirited sprints haha.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> It was mostly 70.... there were occasional spirited sprints haha.


That's actually great! I can get roughly the same mileage, but going 45-60 mph... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> That's actually great! I can get roughly the same mileage, but going 45-60 mph...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


I wonder if the TDI 5th can replace your 6th gear...


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> I wonder if the TDI 5th can replace your 6th gear...


most likely not.

Fred, have you looked into the TDI 6th gear from the 08+ tdi models?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> most likely not.
> 
> Fred, have you looked into the TDI 6th gear from the 08+ tdi models?


not really looking to modify the gears.. i mean, its a super sporty tranny that can hold a lot of torque, and still do this:










i love it!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

here are some pics from my trip to nyc this past week. i could have better mpg if i removed my roof racks, had less weight in the car, and if i didnt keep the revs at 3k on my stock 5 speed. but i think i still managed some good range. 
edit: a/c was on the whole time. car has a UM tune

this is the first quarter tank









half way









i think i was getting close to 30 mpg









3/4 used.....after this i didnt get a chance to take a picture of the tank empty but i was at 420 mi when i ran out of gas.










before i left to return back home, the car was just about to hit 75k.









this is how much gas i have left after driving straight to va from ny.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

After training the ECU with Shell 91 for 3 tanks, this is the 4'th tank in at 1/4 tank burned. Not too bad I must say. Keep in mind this is in KM's


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> After training the ECU with Shell 91 for 3 tanks, this is the 4'th tank in at 1/4 tank burned. Not too bad I must say. Keep in mind this is in KM's


 Dude what the hell? how do you get such economy, this is like a half a tank for me. Was it all a highway trip?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

MK5golf said:


> Dude what the hell? how do you get such economy, this is like a half a tank for me. Was it all a highway trip?


 That's in KM.... So about 150 miles, which if you are doing all highway is to be expected, in my experience on the first quarter if you go by what the gauge says. 

That said, to find your true mileage do the math instead of where the needle is... 

Nickbeezy, how do you like your steering wheel? hehe


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Seeing all this is motivating me to ditch my roof rack for a hitch mount, but even then I can't see getting much more than 28mpg. Think I need to slow my avg down on the freeway to below 70.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

A1an said:


> Seeing all this is motivating me to ditch my roof rack for a hitch mount, but even then I can't see getting much more than 28mpg. Think I need to slow my avg down on the freeway to below 70.


 Yup, in my experience above 70mph mileage dips significantly.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

DUSlider said:


> That's in KM.... So about 150 miles, which if you are doing all highway is to be expected, in my experience on the first quarter if you go by what the gauge says.
> 
> That said, to find your true mileage do the math instead of where the needle is...
> 
> Nickbeezy, how do you like your steering wheel? hehe


 yeah jordan's gas mileage seems to be consistent with what i posted right above him. 250 km = roughly 150 miles on a 1/4 tank driving HWY. 

the steering wheel is just perfect. i:heart: the feel compared to the rubbery OEM one.:thumbdown: 
the grips at the 10oclock and 2oclock position help me to drive better and more comfortably 



A1an said:


> Seeing all this is motivating me to ditch my roof rack for a hitch mount, but even then I can't see getting much more than 28mpg. Think I need to slow my avg down on the freeway to below 70.


 i could not break the 30mpg barrier with my roof racks on (i think i may need a fairing) and yes i agree that once the car is above the 3k mark it starts losing mpg.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

DUSlider said:


> That's in KM.... So about 150 miles, which if you are doing all highway is to be expected, in my experience on the first quarter if you go by what the gauge says.
> 
> That said, to find your true mileage do the math instead of where the needle is...
> 
> Nickbeezy, how do you like your steering wheel? hehe


 im aware its in kms... i have a proper speedometer on my car as well. I usually only get 150 kms for the first quarter of the tank MAXIMUM. 
between 24-26 mpg, mixed driving 
ONCE i got 42(?) mpg... i set the cruise at 55 mph... no ac, and all hwy. Really flat (from montreal to ottawa) I was really really trying


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

MK5golf said:


> im aware its in kms... i have a proper speedometer on my car as well. I usually only get 150 kms for the first quarter of the tank MAXIMUM.
> between 24-26 mpg, mixed driving
> ONCE i got 42(?) mpg... i set the cruise at 55 mph... no ac, and all hwy. Really flat (from montreal to ottawa) I was really really trying


 I used to get 150Km max on my first 1/4 tank as well. Every once in a while I would get +20km more. I have a carbonio and an exhaust, no tune. I have used Shell 91 now for 4 tanks including this one, I drive a mix 50/50 hwy city. 

This is honestly the best I have seen with a 50/50 mix, but I am not going above 115km/h or 3000rpm. 

Best tank I have done was 710km and that was 55mph all hiway, 93 octane coming back from SoWo this year. I sure would like to see this again... I think I went almost 300km before i burned through my first 1/4 tank of fuel.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> I used to get 150Km max on my first 1/4 tank as well. Every once in a while I would get +20km more. I have a carbonio and an exhaust, no tune. I have used Shell 91 now for 4 tanks including this one, I drive a mix 50/50 hwy city.
> 
> This is honestly the best I have seen with a 50/50 mix, but I am not going above 115km/h or 3000rpm.
> 
> Best tank I have done was 710km and that was 55mph all hiway, 93 octane coming back from SoWo this year. I sure would like to see this again... I think I went almost 300km before i burned through my first 1/4 tank of fuel.


 Ive got carbonio and ive just got a tune. this tank was "wasted" with enjoying my tune so, ill let everyone know how I do next tank (the economy tank)


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Best tank I have done was 710km and that was 55mph all hiway, 93 octane coming back from SoWo this year. I sure would like to see this again... I think I went almost 300km before i burned through my first 1/4 tank of fuel.


 I have done a number of 750km tanks at 113 kph (70 mph) and I have even done ~770 km once. Giving me an avg fuel economy of 33.5+mpg and three or four tanks of 35 mpg.


----------



## PaulGiz (Jul 16, 2012)

Waited 'til I got over 2000 miles before trying to track MPG. 

First tank: 87 Shell, same pump as used before, to cutoff: 33.88mpg 
Second tank: 93 Shell, same pump to cutoff: 33.83. 

Pretty consistent, too bad no difference with higher octane, although I feel a big difference in throttle response and butt dyno thinks car is marginally faster. 

Will continue monitoring, but I'm pretty sure I'll stick with 93 until/unless price difference becomes ridiculous. 

P.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

PaulGiz said:


> Waited 'til I got over 2000 miles before trying to track MPG.
> 
> First tank: 87 Shell, same pump as used before, to cutoff: 33.88mpg
> Second tank: 93 Shell, same pump to cutoff: 33.83.
> ...


 If you're not tuned for 93 then there is no chance of it making any more power. At best it will run smother overall...


----------



## PaulGiz (Jul 16, 2012)

Anile_eight said:


> If you're not tuned for 93 then there is no chance of it making any more power. At best it will run smother overall...


 Yes and no. If ECU is pulling timing due to knock sensor, you're losing power with 87. 

The speculation is that these cars are probably optimized for 91, set to run on 87 without damage, but at reduced efficiency due to ignition retard. 

Maybe, maybe not. Car feels more responsive to me with 93, so I'll go with it. 

Besides, premium gets better detergent package, which can't hurt longevity. 

I will gladly be proven wrong. 

P.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

You are almost entirely right. Keep on using 93, the car likes it better

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Still doing very well, just past the half tank and at 401 kms


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

on the last 8 tanks (~2800 miles) i have gotten consistent 30 miles per gallon, and about 400 miles per tank.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

200/gallon


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

GTACanuck said:


> Still doing very well, just past the half tank and at 401 kms


 how do u set the trip comp. to km on a car without an MFD?


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

sry, i realize u have a km/h speedo, but ive heard u can do this with the MPH speedo


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

wetheitalians said:


> how do u set the trip comp. to km on a car without an MFD?


 Is this possible? (in my case it would be vice versa) 
and lol at your user name sei parle italiano?


----------



## Evil_Charles (Jun 16, 2009)

I use the torque app also. It says 37.4 MPG average. I have Lubro Moly 0w40 synthoil energy oil in it (part no LM 2050). I never use the A/C and it is not flat where I live. That 37 sounds kinda high especially considering that I got 400 (28 MPG) miles that tank (I had it to that point when you pray that you make it to the gas station before you run out. I know it isn't a good idea to run a car that low on gas but I don't do that all the time. If anyone knows how to get the right reading from that Torque app feel free to PM me if you like, I run the app on a no contract phone and I have one on those ELM 327 compatible bluetooth dongles that you plug in under the dash.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

What would be the correct tire pressure I should be running to get best mpg on my car? I'm running 36 psi on falken 245/40/18s (max psi on them are rated for 50) so what do you guys think? 

I'm also running neuspeed P-Flo+full custom magnaflow catback (same exact setup as the kit)


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Also I don't got any tune right now and I only run Shell 87 but if I switched to Shell 91 would it benefit me at all or any worth it? Or waste of extra money/tank with my above setup?


----------



## tiffanyrogers (Jul 19, 2000)

*Getting Terrible Mileage- Advice Please?*

Hey all- 

Just bought a used 2007 Rabbit and am getting terrible mileage-- like 12 mpg. HELP! 

Was a golf owner for many years- living in DC now, and haven't owned a car at all in 8 years. Recently moved to a part of the city were parking was easier, so i justified getting a car and opted for a used 2007 Rabbit (2 dr auto). I just used my first full tank of gas and got 163 miles total!!! Shocked- that's maybe 12.5 mpg. I'd say the driving was 95% city, but still. 

I will check the tire pressure, but anything else you can suggest? The car has a VW installed roof rack, so I imagine that is affecting the mileage, but online accounts vary as to how much that impacts- anyone have any first hand knowledge with the 2.5L and roof racks? I am trying to get the sucker off, but it has a keyed bolt i have to match. In the meantime, just looking to try and match so of your mileage numbers. Or get anywhere close. If I could I'd be thrilled with my foray back into these great little cars-- as is i'm pretty stressed and perplexed. 

Thanks!


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

um, 12MPG? You have a serious problem. Are you sure your calculating properly? Roof rack negatively impacts your mpgs for sure, but unless your redlining all day everyday I think it would even be hard to get 12 mpgs.


----------



## tiffanyrogers (Jul 19, 2000)

Yep that's why I'm stressed. And no, I drive like a granny. Granted all city so a lot of starting and stopping but still. I got 163 miles on 13.5 gallons. Any other way to calculate that? 

Any suggestions other than I must be doing something wrong (or even pointing out if I am doing something wrong-- would rather be wrong than be getting just over 150 miles on 1 tank) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

tiffanyrogers said:


> Yep that's why I'm stressed. And no, I drive like a granny. Granted all city so a lot of starting and stopping but still. I got 163 miles on 13.5 gallons. Any other way to calculate that?
> 
> Any suggestions other than I must be doing something wrong (or even pointing out if I am doing something wrong-- would rather be wrong than be getting just over 150 miles on 1 tank) would be greatly appreciated.


Take it in for a tune... at that kind of mileage, you must be literally leaking gas. Does the 2007 model have a trip computer? What does that read as you're driving along? It could be the mixture is much too rich - does it ever stall?


----------



## tiffanyrogers (Jul 19, 2000)

Thanks Zoo. Yes will def take it in. From everything I've read here it seems way out of the norm, even accounting for the roof rack. It was just at a mechanic 3 weeks ago for the prebuy look over and all they suggested was a new battery. Also passed state inspection last week- but something definitely isn't right.

It doesn't have a trip computer. Also, I will note that the terrible mileage was throughout the tank-- meaning it seemed consistently bad. Don't know if it was leaking fuel if I would come back to it having taken a big dip on the gauge (it sits idle usually for a day or 2 at a time).


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there any carbon build up in the exhaust? Black residue?


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

I think its a leak too. 12 MPG could only have one cause....


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

check your spark plugs... either you're not running on all cylinders... your maf is messed up... tires are flat. But most you would get a CEL.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn. How many miles are on the Rabbit? Any idea if it was ever serviced? I noticed a nice little boost with the regular spark plug change interval on my Rabbit so I can imagine if that was neglected for a long time the car could run like crap. What about the air filter? Do you ever smell gas? Does it have a really rough idle?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

If you were leaking fuel, you would smell it or be able to spot puddles of it while the car is sitting still. I would rule that out. 

Depending on mileage it could be a combination of many things. I would start with: new plugs, new synthetic oil (0w40 Mobil1 is my choice), new air filter. I am suspecting that one of your O2 sensors might be going bad but has yet to throw a CEL. When these go bad, cars tend to run a little rich since the ECU loses the ability to monitor the air/fuel mixture accurately. 

How does the car FEEL when you drive? Sluggish? Running rough?


----------



## tiffanyrogers (Jul 19, 2000)

Car runs great- it seems. No discernable problems- only thing i've notice is twice while i was driving the brake pad light (the one that looks like a setting sun with dashes around it) came on but went back off. The original owner had the brake pads and rotars replaced this January. The car does have a lot of miles on it, 93k- have a partial service record and it was serviced as recently as this summer and seems to have been at regular intervals before. 

took it in this morning. Mechanic said these cars aren't great with gas but i'll look-- told him i had asked many other owners of the same car and they said something was definitely amiss. Anyway, he didn't find anything. O2 sensor, fuel filter, brakes, etc all look good. 

He took off the roof rack, will ask about the tire pressure. Wondering if doing all city driving with AC on with roof rack and maybe low tires would make that big a difference. Seriously driving pretty darn granny though. I wish there was something wrong with it that I could point to. Environmental factors alone don't seem to add up and I REALLY don't want to be stuck with sh*tty mileage in the city, since that's my main use for the car. Was prepared for the 19 EPA est, but not 12. 

Thanks to everyone who has weighed in.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

tiffanyrogers said:


> Thanks to everyone who has weighed in.


Have you tried any highway driving? It would be interesting to benchmark the mileage against what you see with the city driving. I have personally never dipped below 23 MPG in my 06.5 Rabbit...


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

How do I get MPG to show on my cars dash? 08 rabbit.


----------



## PaulGiz (Jul 16, 2012)

tiffanyrogers said:


> Car runs great- it seems. No discernable problems- only thing i've notice is twice while i was driving the brake pad light (the one that looks like a setting sun with dashes around it) came on but went back off. The original owner had the brake pads and rotars replaced this January. The car does have a lot of miles on it, 93k- have a partial service record and it was serviced as recently as this summer and seems to have been at regular intervals before.
> 
> took it in this morning. Mechanic said these cars aren't great with gas but i'll look-- told him i had asked many other owners of the same car and they said something was definitely amiss. Anyway, he didn't find anything. O2 sensor, fuel filter, brakes, etc all look good.
> 
> ...


Since the brakes were recently done, do this.

After a drive, put your hand near the brake rotors. Are any glowing? Do you smell or feel excessive heat? Perhaps you have a sticking or cocked pad, or your parking brake is misadjusted. Dragging brake could kill your economy real fast.

P.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Good call on the potential dragging brakes.


If there are no specific documents for the air filter, spark plugs, etc then I would do that ASAP. Double check that the coil recall was done on the car too. If it hasn't get that done at the dealer (should be free). I would imagine if one or more weren't operating correctly that you would get a check engine light, but you never know. 

Roof rack plus low tires wouldn't cause that sort of dip. I've been running a rack on my 07 Rabbit for five years now and we average around 26-27 in mixed driving.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nick_V08 said:


> How do I get MPG to show on my cars dash? 08 rabbit.


Do you have a mfd display? Some of us were lucky to get the 08 Rabbit with mfd. Others not so much... For my 08 i have the mfd display and my window wiper stalk has a little flipper switch on its end like the cruise control stalk. If you push that up or down, you'll be able to scroll through your mfd options. 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

this is what the mfd screen looks like fyi

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

12 MPG?

i get more that when driving on 6000 RPMS for 3 hours... which is when i'm playng on mountains

100% sure that there is something wrong.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Do you have a mfd display? Some of us were lucky to get the 08 Rabbit with mfd. Others not so much... For my 08 i have the mfd display and my window wiper stalk has a little flipper switch on its end like the cruise control stalk. If you push that up or down, you'll be able to scroll through your mfd options.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Yes I do and I figured it out, my next question is..on the remaining fuel in tank option or the MPG thing, how can the MPG thing keep a stable number? when im driving its going up and down constantly and not giving me more a consistant number.. yes i know there is another mpg deal..but it doesnt seem quite accurate to me. and the remaining fuel in tank option be more ''true''..like it only goes down every 5 gallons like when i only drive like 2 miles, which doesnt make sense.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nick_V08 said:


> Yes I do and I figured it out, my next question is..on the remaining fuel in tank option or the MPG thing, how can the MPG thing keep a stable number? when im driving its going up and down constantly and not giving me more a consistant number.. yes i know there is another mpg deal..but it doesnt seem quite accurate to me. and the remaining fuel in tank option be more ''true''..like it only goes down every 5 gallons like when i only drive like 2 miles, which doesnt make sense.


It only functions in 5 gallon increments

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> 100% sure that there is something wrong.


There has to be a piano strapped to the roof. Maybe the unibody was stuffed with lead?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> There has to be a piano strapped to the roof. Maybe the unibody was stuffed with lead?


This.. and maybe you have some more leqd on your tires...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiffanyrogers (Jul 19, 2000)

Haven't done any highway driving yet, but am also obviously interested to see those numbers. Mechanic yesterday checked the brakes, said it had new air filter, fuel filter, spark plugs, etc. Said looks like a lot of those things had been replaced, perhaps in anticipation of the sale of the car. Said it could be a failing O2 sensor that isn't throw codes yet, but that it would be expensive to try it just to see ($240 and there are 3?). 

Yeah I am just driving around watching the gas gauge in fear now. Totally sucks. Will try to see if the brakes are hot- but the mechanic dude swore they were fine. 

Anyway, thanks again... If anyone thinks of anything else. 

Oh yeah and this is with just me (a 130 lb gal) in the car and occasionally a bag of groceries. No pianos or walruses or anything.


----------



## tiffanyrogers (Jul 19, 2000)

Oh and coil recall was done it looks like on the service record. If I don't have documentation of the fuel filter and spark plugs being replaced (just mechanic saying they look new) should I try having that replaced. Get a 2nd opinion? 

Since I am only working with one tank of data i won't panic just yet. I'm at the same time relieved and frustrated that everyone is getting such good mileage. Relieved because at first I thought it was just the "new" 2.5L engine. Frustrated because i am jealous and hope I ever see those types of numbers.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think my MPG is screwed up. Last week I finally got my maf insert put in for my neuspeed pflo, and when I installed I cleaned my maf sensor with maf cleaner, and unplugged my battery to reset the cel that was being caused by the pflo. Put everything back together etc, cel is gone for good from that, but it seems like my gas mileage is messed. Should I get some fuel additive cleaner and use it when my tank is quite low to help? Or what else could the problem be? Tires are right psi, only other mod to car ATM is full custom magnaflow catback exhaust (same as kit)

Could it be fuel filter? Maybe spark plugs? Even tho I doubt it could be those.. Car starts up quick, no hesitation etc.. Not sure what's going on.

Maybe give the computer time to re calculate itself with the maf insert in and the cel finally being gone? Or scan for any possible codes and erase them? Im not sure. 

Any and all help works!

Car: 08 rabbit 2dr, 5speed. 55k miles, only shell gas goes in my car.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

tiffanyrogers said:


> Oh and coil recall was done it looks like on the service record. If I don't have documentation of the fuel filter and spark plugs being replaced (just mechanic saying they look new) should I try having that replaced. Get a 2nd opinion?
> 
> Since I am only working with one tank of data i won't panic just yet. I'm at the same time relieved and frustrated that everyone is getting such good mileage. Relieved because at first I thought it was just the "new" 2.5L engine. Frustrated because i am jealous and hope I ever see those types of numbers.


Right, more data is also a good place to start. If you can repeat this over two tanks then there is a problem. However, the gas gauge in our cars likes to work like this as well:

1st 25% - AWESOME (usually 130 miles for me)
2nd 25% - Still pretty great (220 miles total, 90 miles this quarter)
3rd 25% - This isn't so efficent...(275 miles total, 55 miles this quarter)
4th 25% - Did a black hole appear in my fuel tank? (330 miles total till light comes on, 55 miles this 12.5%) 

For my typical driving, this averages to 25.4 MPG over 13 gallons. Probably a 30% city/70% hwy mix.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my numbers:

1/4: 125

1/2: 220

3/4: 300

Tank: 360

27.5 mpg average.

@65mph (2500 RPM) i get 34 mpg... and it gets better if i go slower... i just cant do it! lol.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> my numbers:
> 
> @65mph (2500 RPM) i get 34 mpg... and it gets better if i go slower... i just cant do it! lol.


I completely agree! If i do 77 then I get about 30-31 mpg... If I do 70 I get 34-35mpg. ( am at 7550-7600 RPM @ 70)


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> my numbers:
> 
> 1/4: 125
> 
> ...


I'm rarely below 70 mph on the hwy and thats at roughly 3000 RPM. A TDI 5th probably would put me down near 2600. Being that I've done 31mpg HWY @ 70-75mph, I think i can get close to your 34mpg with a TDI 5th!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

on the past, i was RARELY under 90... but thr police didnt like it... 2 tikets in one month, and now (since) i'm rarely OVER 70 (speed limit).. and i found that the bonus of NO tickets was GREAT MPG.

btw, at 90 i get ~27 mpg! not bad...


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> btw, at 90 i get ~27 mpg! not bad...


not to shabby no lol.


----------



## tiffanyrogers (Jul 19, 2000)

thanks magic- but those numbers make me want to cry. i was def at 80 miles when i hit 1/2 a tank last time. then 125 at 3/4 and 163 at empty. at least my gauge is consistent. consistently terrible. i don't drive much so it may take a while (even at this burn rate) to have another tank of data, but will update. thanks again.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Today, on the hwy the limit was 55 so i did 60.. Wow!! Currently i have 360 miles and 1/4 left...i get 37 mpg at 60.... Its ridiculously aweseome

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> Today, on the hwy the limit was 55 so i did 60.. Wow!! Currently i have 360 miles and 1/4 left...i get 37 mpg at 60.... Its ridiculously aweseome
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


37mpg may worth the SRI price and software update afterall...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

The thing is that i dont know how much the sri is helping milage and how much is the tranny... But the combination is pretty impressive

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Right now I'm sitting at 310 miles with a quarter tank left. This was with highway driving making sure I stayed under the 3k mark. Going to finish out the tank but I doubt I'll get much better than my usual 320-340 before needing to fill up.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

A1an said:


> Right now I'm sitting at 310 miles with a quarter tank left. This was with highway driving making sure I stayed under the 3k mark. Going to finish out the tank but I doubt I'll get much better than my usual 320-340 before needing to fill up.


Any mods?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> The thing is that i dont know how much the sri is helping milage and how much is the tranny... But the combination is pretty impressive
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


I have noticed the exact same thing with the tdi 5th... It's nuts, when I'm doing 50 torque says I get mid 40s. I have not have a trip at 60 long enough to get a good number there though. But I would expect nothing less then that.


----------



## PaulGiz (Jul 16, 2012)

Anile_eight said:


> I have noticed the exact same thing with the tdi 5th... It's nuts, when I'm doing 50 torque says I get mid 40s. I have not have a trip at 60 long enough to get a good number there though. But I would expect nothing less then that.


This motor has good torque and high gearing works well. That's why VW gave us post '11 drivers a .66 5th gear with higher final drive.

2500 miles, average tanks still all over 30 (range 31-35) with mostly hwy and rural driving.

Nice, especially since there's good pulling power when you need it (unlike most of the competition, I'm looking at you, Civic!!).

P.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

PaulGiz said:


> This motor has good torque and high gearing works well. That's why VW gave us post '11 drivers a .66 5th gear with higher final drive.
> 
> 2500 miles, average tanks still all over 30 (range 31-35) with mostly hwy and rural driving.
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah. I agree with the torque part. I noticed that today on my trip from home to PA with all the hills I only had to downshift a couple times.... 

On the first leg I got 37mpg most around 55-60mph. The second leg probably didn't go as well since there was heavy rain and people were driving slow. Plus I hit more towns... We'll see.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

magics5rip said:


> Any mods?


No but I do have aerodynamics working against me with the roof rack. Maintenance is all up to date on the car as well.


I've gone through about 6-8 tanks of premium in the car and even tamed down my highway driving to keep it cruising under 3k. I still can't break out of the 26mpg zone which is pretty sad considering our 2010 Tiguan auto averaged 24 on the last tank. Calling it quits on the premium gas experiment.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

A1an said:


> No but I do have aerodynamics working against me with the roof rack. Maintenance is all up to date on the car as well.
> 
> 
> I've gone through about 6-8 tanks of premium in the car and even tamed down my highway driving to keep it cruising under 3k. I still can't break out of the 26mpg zone which is pretty sad considering our 2010 Tiguan auto averaged 24 on the last tank. Calling it quits on the premium gas experiment.


Roof racks will kill your economy but on that note, premium fuel won't raise your economy (much either.) The engine runs a little smoother and you might have a touch more power but your economy will remain the same (at least that was my conclusion after trying the same experiment.)


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Today, on the hwy the limit was 55 so i did 60.. Wow!! Currently i have 360 miles and 1/4 left...i get 37 mpg at 60.... Its ridiculously aweseome
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


I got my 37mpg tank the other day taking the back roads from home through NY and PA. I was doing 65mph for the first 1.75 hrs then a slow 20 minutes at the border waiting to get to the Nexus line (I talked to the border agent for 5 seconds and I left). Then the next 3 hrs I did between 55-60mph through back roads and little towns etc. So ideally it would have been better but I can't complain with that. I do want to see if I can find a place to literally just cruise forever between 55-60mph and see what I get then. I love this TDI 5th gear.

Something I did notice when I was looking at torque on the interstate while going through north FL. I have following a dodge ram which was following a mid size RV. When I got into the draft I saw my mpg jump by about ~5 from 32/33 to 37/39. I was not up his ass but I was closer then I would like. So I only did that for a couple minutes to confirm it wasn't a glitch lol.

Fuelly info: https://www.fuelly.com/driver/anile8/jetta?fu=2867657


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

magics5rip said:


> Roof racks will kill your economy but on that note, premium fuel won't raise your economy (much either.) The engine runs a little smoother and you might have a touch more power but your economy will remain the same (at least that was my conclusion after trying the same experiment.)


I tried the premium fuel experiment after reading that article with dyno results on a 2.5 Jetta. Apparently there was a 1-2 mpg increase along with the minor hp increase and smoother running motor. While I realize the hp increase prob couldn't be felt, my motor wasn't running any smoother. It was worth a shot I guess. 

Right now I am thinking about ditching the roof rack but I think the cost of the switch will outweigh the benefit for at least 2-3 years. Looking at about $600-650ish for the hitch and the carrier that I want to use. Guessing the increase in gas mileage will save me maybe 40-50 gallons of fuel a year. So even at $5/gal I'm still looking at about $250 saved in a year. But on the positive side I can buy a hitch for my wife's Tiguan for $80 and be able to haul bikes with both our vehicles.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

KK so I just did a tank, 27 mpgs, mixed driving, 120 km/h when on highway, ac wasnt off once. I have carbonio and unitronic chip. Ive noticed a 2-3 mpg improvement since chip.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Just filled up 2 days ago. Worst tank I've ever had by far... 24.5MPG. Not really sure why, probably drove it hard more frequently than I would've liked. Was also due for an oil change. Now that that's taken care of I'll see what this tank brings.


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

just got all 4 wheel bearings/hubs replaced, the cat converter, oil change with filter, throttle body cleaned, new plugs, new coil packs, new air filter ( CAI ), new fuel filter, tires properly inflated, and i sea foamed her before the oil change...gonna fill with premium and drive her til cut off (road trip with spare tank in the trunk) hoping this will be a longggg tank of gas...lol ill keep u guys posted!

oh p.s 06 jetta 5spd


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

doing 12 launches, and ~30 miles of spirited driving.. and still i got 390 miles to the tank, with a 28.4 MPG. 

mixed city hwy driving.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

^ I hate you.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

wetheitalians said:


> just got all 4 wheel bearings/hubs replaced, the cat converter, oil change with filter, throttle body cleaned, new plugs, new coil packs, new air filter ( CAI ), new fuel filter, tires properly inflated, and i sea foamed her before the oil change...gonna fill with premium and drive her til cut off (road trip with spare tank in the trunk) hoping this will be a longggg tank of gas...lol ill keep u guys posted!
> 
> oh p.s 06 jetta 5spd


If you're gonna run her dry, maybe you should consider emptying the tank to remove any possible particles in the tank.

:thumbup:for research

oh, and clean the MAF.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

600KM (373mi) on my last full tank


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*

i usually averaged around 25 - 27mpg with mixed driving. lots of stoplights, travelling between 50-55mph. the highest ive ever gotten was 29mpg travelling from NJ to pittsburgh.

i dont even want to know what i get now, my commute is only a few miles and it barely gets up to temp when i pull in the lot


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Shtbox said:


> i usually averaged around 25 - 27mpg with mixed driving. lots of stoplights, travelling between 50-55mph. the highest ive ever gotten was 29mpg travelling from NJ to pittsburgh.
> 
> i dont even want to know what i get now, my commute is only a few miles and it barely gets up to temp when i pull in the lot


my commute is 40 miles... 12 of which are in stop-and-go city traffic


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

maf got a cleaning when cai was put in  and i ran the tank dry before filling with 93 :thumbup:


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

Today's fill-up was the worst tank (so far): 19.6 MPG, mostly city stop & go, hot weather, A/C on most of the time

Still bad, though. :thumbdown:


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

5MT 2012 Golf

Used about half the tank with mostly hwy kms this weekend. Got 6 l/100km (39.2 MPG) which is way better than I was expecting. Avg'ed around 110 km/h which is ~68mph.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

volcom06 said:


> 5MT 2012 Golf
> 
> Used about half the tank with mostly hwy kms this weekend. Got 6 l/100km (39.2 MPG) which is way better than I was expecting. Avg'ed around 110 km/h which is ~68mph.


very good for a 68mph... what RPM?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

over 230 miles, averaged 32mpg @ ~75mph with the AC on the 2nd position the entire time. RPMs sit near 3k, a TDI 5th would probably drop that down 500rpm and if I could keep it around 70mph I'd expect I could hit 36-38mpg...

So, what TDI 5th is good for this?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> over 230 miles, averaged 32mpg @ ~75mph with the AC on the 2nd position the entire time. RPMs sit near 3k, a TDI 5th would probably drop that down 500rpm and if I could keep it around 70mph I'd expect I could hit 36-38mpg...
> 
> So, what TDI 5th is good for this?


the ~.7


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> very good for a 68mph... what RPM?


hm I dont remember exactly, but I would say around ~2200 maybe more/less because there were some really high bridges and hills. 

I love watching the real time consumption go to 0.0 when going down a hill :laugh: 

Also I used cruise control most of the way.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

volcom06 said:


> Also I used cruise control most of the way.


cruise control is crucial for MPGs.

back when i did the tranny swap, i didnt have cruise control... i got a top of 25mpgs on the hwy because of it. even when maintaining perfectly the speed, it wasnt the same as the CC.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, even with the temp tests i got 29.27 mpg 

my car is a freak


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lol, even with the temp tests i got 29.27 mpg
> 
> my car is a freak


 LMFAO my guess was pretty good then I guess... 

But, in all fairness you should be preparing for some sub 24~ weeks ahead. You know why, I will not explain :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> LMFAO my guess was pretty good then I guess...
> 
> But, in all fairness you should be preparing for some sub 24~ weeks ahead. You know why, I will not explain :thumbup::laugh:


 lol, sub 24? thats optimistic. 

Sub 20 sound more realistic. 
---- 

Today on my "good bye NA day" i did 90 miles to the first 1/4.. lol... thats 65 less than average.. lol


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> lol, sub 24? thats optimistic.
> 
> Sub 20 sound more realistic.


 Oh c'mon, I'm trying to save some money here and you are furthering temptation to boost the 2.5L. When even I ask you how awesome it is, lie and say it really sucks :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> Oh c'mon, I'm trying to save some money here and you are furthering temptation to boost the 2.5L. When even I ask you how awesome it is, lie and say it really sucks :laugh:


 i promise i will.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

25.25MPG this tank. I guess thats ok for 100% around town driving with a touch of racekor.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Buddy just got 32.6mpg in a 2010 Jetta 2.5/6spd slush box..


----------



## calbrig1 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've seen 37 MGP average on several occasions. I see 33-34 usually on my commute home. When i go 108 MPH I see 8 MPG


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

My average has slipped since I put 225-45-17's on my car 
I've been hovering at 30mpg.


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

im getting around 25-27...and thats on 93 turbo charged.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

since i added the 550 injectors the car has actually improved!
it accelerates quicker, as in: the pedal is much more alive! 
it actually feels like i have a drive by cable car!

oh, and i seem to be getting ~35-36mpg on the highway... but ~23 or so on the city...
average of 29mpgs...


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

Wife's 2012 jetta 2.5 5spd averages 27-28mpg in town, last highway trip with some city traffic was 35mpg running 80mph over hilly terrain. trip before that running a smoother terrain at 75-80mph was alittle over 38mpgs.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Curious:

Anyone with an MKV Rabbit/Golf etc use Premium Gas in their car NON-chipped(stock ecu) and prefer it? Any noticeable change in Gas mileage, Smoother running/feeling/driving? I don't care about the extra..what, $3-5 extra? a tank.. figure 91 octane is much cleaner and such and I got the manual right in front of me to my car (08 Rabbit) and it does say this and I quote "Fuel: Regular Unleaded. For maximum engine performance, unleaded Premium is recommended'' So it has to better a better off option in a way, I've had the car since February and been running only Shell/Chevron gas - 87 oct. But i want to try and start using Premium and see how it is, just looking for opinions soon cause I'll be putting a tank of gas in by later tomorrow.

thanks in advance.

only mods i got right now are neuspeed P-flo and custom magnaflow exhaust if that matters ant


----------



## W220s (Jul 8, 2011)

I just did a trip to Tallahassee and back which is around 1,000 miles(500 there and 500 to come back give or take). On the way there I had to fill up about 5 miles out because of some detours in orlando and some fun with a guy and his radar. On the way back, I managed to do the whole thing in one tank AND still drive around Miami a bit, about 507 miles, I averaged about 34-35mpgs. My car is a 5sp with milltek muffler and carbonio. Usual tank lasts my around 330 miles with city and highway combined, around 24-26 mpgs


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Nick_V08 said:


> Curious:
> 
> Anyone with an MKV Rabbit/Golf etc use Premium Gas in their car NON-chipped(stock ecu) and prefer it? Any noticeable change in Gas mileage, Smoother running/feeling/driving? I don't care about the extra..what, $3-5 extra? a tank.. figure 91 octane is much cleaner and such and I got the manual right in front of me to my car (08 Rabbit) and it does say this and I quote "Fuel: Regular Unleaded. For maximum engine performance, unleaded Premium is recommended'' So it has to better a better off option in a way, I've had the car since February and been running only Shell/Chevron gas - 87 oct. But i want to try and start using Premium and see how it is, just looking for opinions soon cause I'll be putting a tank of gas in by later tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I've noticed wee bit better mileage on 91, nothing dramatic.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I used some Lucas lubricant fuel additive (full treatment one from autozone) and 91 Premium @ Chevron today so from now going to start using premium for awhile and see how it turns out and works. Don't see why people complain and bitch over like $3-5 extra a tank for 91, that really isn't very much money honestly but whatever. Time to see how 91 works out.


----------



## JES_rides (Oct 18, 2012)

Nick_V08 said:


> Well I used some Lucas lubricant fuel additive (full treatment one from autozone) and 91 Premium @ Chevron today so from now going to start using premium for awhile and see how it turns out and works. Don't see why people complain and bitch over like $3-5 extra a tank for 91, that really isn't very much money honestly but whatever. Time to see how 91 works out.


I've only had the Jetta's in the family a little over a month and neither has had a real highway trip. 
Still, getting between 21-26 on combined mostly city loops. Way better than the 14-15mpg the previous family car was getting on similar road loops. 
All of it is logged on Fuelly. 
Been using 87 octane. 
Most stations in this area don't have 91 octane, they have 87, 89 and 93 octane. So its not just a couple of bucks more per tank around here either. 93 octane is going for anywhere from .40 to .70 more per gallon than 87 octane. At that kind of price difference, it would have to perform a lot better to justify the extra cost per tank. 
As soon as I get the 2005.5 clutch settled and a baseline established, I'll start trying a few things to help extract power not just heat from the combustion.


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

JES_rides said:


> All of it is logged on Fuelly.
> Been using 87 octane.
> Most stations in this area don't have 91 octane, they have 87, 89 and 93 octane. So its not just a couple of bucks more per tank around here either. 93 octane is going for anywhere from .40 to .70 more per gallon than 87 octane. At that kind of price difference, it would have to perform a lot better to justify the extra cost per tank.


I am on fuelly as well with a 2012 Golf getting 34.8 mpg over the first 12,000 miles. My short experiment with 93 octane disclosed no better efficiency.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

last tank: 406.6 miles.
average efficiency: 29.84 mpg.

i love this! 

oh, a little article i wrote about fuel efficiency. 

http://vagscene.com/2010_article_5_improving_fuel_efficiency.html


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> the ~.7


Does anyone have more info on upgrading into TDI 5th instead of this website might have it and it might work on this year car and not sure about another one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> last tank: 406.6 miles.
> average efficiency: 29.84 mpg.
> 
> i love this!
> ...


Man I remember the days I went past 400 mies to the tank with my UM, cat back and k&n filter replacement. 

Now I added evoms intake and dropped about 2 mpg to max 385 to the tank. Plus I can't even tell if I got more power but I'm sure dyno would show that I do

I sure hate my high rpm, 3k rpm at 70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomanphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't get over 300mi to a tank :banghead: I do think it has to do with all the freaking hills in cali. 

All I have is an intake and plan on getting a tune in a month. Running 91oct


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

boomanphoto said:


> I can't get over 300mi to a tank :banghead: I do think it has to do with all the freaking hills in cali.
> 
> All I have is an intake and plan on getting a tune in a month. Running 91oct


As I mentioned on the article, start on the engine, make sure its all perfect. If so, then move to the exterior things such as tires, pressure, aeros, weight, etc.

I would certainly cry if I got less than 300 miles...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azthegame (Oct 27, 2011)

Best tank I had in my 12 Jetta was 412.2 miles and took 13.03 gallons to fill up. 31.6mpg 

This was my normal daily commute 44 miles, with 12 of those miles in 35-40mph city roads and the rest on the freeway. No AC, no windows or sunroof down, cruise set to 60 frequently on the freeway. 

This was when I had a carbonio intake, which I do not have anymore since I sold it because my mom was taking over the car after I switched to a golf TDI and wanted it stock.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I was worried about my mileage when I decided to go upgrade my stock 15's to 17's. 
I bought a set of 17" wheels that came with tires made for autocross (Falken 615s). 
I was shocked at the affect it had on my mileage. 
I went from 400 miles per tank, to barely 300 miles. 
As soon as I bought new all season tires, my mileage went back to normal


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

2009 rabbit 5 speed 
Intake, exhaust, chip 
28mpg last tank , mixed driving. My school is not even 5 miles away so most days my engine is not even completely warmed up. 

Before my mods i was averaging 24


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Picked up a 09 Rabbit recently to replace my aging 1.8t jetta got about 350 to a tank with my last fill up. Put 12 gallons in, all stock 87 octane. So 29 mpg, 3 miles short of what I used to get but I like the cheaper gas! 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i took the basket off the roof rack. now im back in the 30 mpg range.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i am 390 miles, and the thing is a little after the 1/4 mark


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i just wanted to share something...

since the day i bought the car i've noticed something: if i leave the car standing for too long (~1 week or more) i will lose some fuel or MPG...

has anyone noticied that?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

^ I thought maybe that was just me. Both the Rabbit and my old V6 Passat would run pretty rough and/or rich for a bit if I left them sitting for a week or so.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone tried the C2 fuel efficiency tune? I'm really curious what sort of real world results folks are getting with that tune.


----------



## Dickinsonken (Mar 30, 2011)

My 2010 Jetta 2.5 Auto with 56,000 miles mostly gets 28-30. We do more highway miles then most. On long trips mostly around 32 mpg on Interstates @ about 75-80 mph. Wind can add or subtract 2-4 mpg's. Have never seen any drop in oil level and normally change at 8-10,000 miles. Only problem has been losing three tires due road damage mostly tire debris.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Topped off the tank before I went away for the weekend. New record low of 22MPG  My mileage seems to be going down and I don't know why.


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

My fuel economy dropped and then my fuel gauge tripped out and said I was 130mi without the needle moving. Long story short? My fuel pump was going out and my sending unit did too. I still love the car though. Lucky enough for me I was 36mi from the nearest VW dealer in Billings, MT. I limped it in. The pump was completely gone. Google that one, and search for VW dealers! lol.

My best so far is:
27mpg 85% city
36mpg 99% hwy

I'm curious about who has the best MPG tune out there with the CAI and possibly a cat-back too.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Just did a trip to ny. I achieved 345 miles before the gas light popped up. The majority of the trip my rpm was around 3500 with a full car and roof racks. I'm pretty happy with that gas mileage considering I only have a stock 5sp. I'd love to get a tdi gear swap. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> Just did a trip to ny. I achieved 345 miles before the gas light popped up. The majority of the trip my rpm was around 3500 with a full car and roof racks. I'm pretty happy with that gas mileage considering I only have a stock 5sp. I'd love to get a tdi gear swap.
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


TDI gear swap? Tell me more.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well you swap in a tdi 5th gear pretty straight forward... It lowers revs in fifth gear... Resulting in higher mpgs

Search online for more info


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

I was getting 25 mpg before 40k tune up (spark plugs, filter, etc)

now im still getting ~25 maybe less. :banghead: better then getting 15 i guess. mostly city driving though


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*2010 Jetta Sportwagen automatic* average over 56,000 miles of nearly 50/50 city highway use is *29.7mpg*

*2012 Beetle 2.5 automatic* average over 1540 miles of 80/20 city/highway is *32.3mpg*

Lease is up on the Jetta so traded that in for an identical 2013 Jetta Sportwagen. I'm hoping the mileage is even better on this one.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Got 12 and 14mpg on my first 2 tanks with the turbo on. Those were probably 80/20 city/hwy, and driving hard obviously. Will have to see how it does on 100% hwy.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Got 12 and 14mpg on my first 2 tanks with the turbo on. Those were probably 80/20 city/hwy, and driving hard obviously. Will have to see how it does on 100% hwy.


opcorn: interested in the numbers!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

32 mpg on the highway/some city driving as well

APR tuned with Neuspeed P-flo


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

This morning was 7 degrees, and efficiency over the course of a meandering and slow one hour commute was only 30mpg. This contrasts with a more typical 38-40mpg.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

On my last hwy trip I did 340 miles to the tank... Driving at 80 didn't help much.. lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

This is from my recent tank. 270 miles per 12.5 gallons. Average 21.6 mpg. Mixed city and hwy(normally set cruise control at 3250 rpm, 200 highway miles and 70 in stop and go traffic)










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> This is from my recent tank. 270 miles per 12.5 gallons. Average 21.6 mpg. Mixed city and hwy(normally set cruise control at 3250 rpm, 200 highway miles and 70 in stop and go traffic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, about to hit 280 with a little less then a quarter tank on mine. Prolly get ~310 this tank before I fill up. I am sure the spirited driving I did tonight might say other wise though lol.

I have had quite a few "warm ups" this tank too. I don't think our cars like to idle haha.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Damn, about to hit 280 with a little less then a quarter tank on mine. Prolly get ~310 this tank before I fill up. I am sure the spirited driving I did tonight might say other wise though lol.
> 
> I have had quite a few "warm ups" this tank too. I don't think our cars like to idle haha.


if i pump in 13 gallons from the time the empty light pops up i can squeeze 330ish if i drive conservatively. but cruising with the rpms above 3k is whats eats my gas mileage. oh well.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> if i pump in 13 gallons from the time the empty light pops up i can squeeze 330ish if i drive conservatively. but cruising with the rpms above 3k is whats eats my gas mileage. oh well.


Yeah it sucks that we are pretty much constantly over 3k rpms on the highway. That longer 5th gear would be sooo nice.


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

34mpg, completely stock motor. I drive ~50 miles to work each way


----------



## pylon80 (Feb 5, 2013)

07 rabbit, C2 Street File on 87, Pirelli P4 summer / Nokian Akka winter, Evoair intake. 25miles of driving everyday, mix of city-traffic-highway. I get 28mpg summer, 25mpg winter. But hey our speedometers are off by 7% at 60mph


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

right now i'm at 300 miles and i have more than a quarter left... i have 2 lines before i hit the 1/4 mark

That being said: nickbeezy, is everything alright with the car? thats a VERY low MPG.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

im satisfied with that gas mileage. i know what my driving has been like the past week and i have had a very heavy foot. on the highway in the HOV lane i have been driving with the cruise control set at 80-85 mph. also i was stuck in gridlock traffic for about 30% of that tank. remember i filled up with only 12.5 gallons so if i stretched it to 13.5 or even 14 gallons, im sure i could hit 330 a tank which has been my average for the past 4 years i have owned this car. there are a number of improvement i know i can make to be more efficient. i drive with roof racks, sometimes a basket or bike up top, i have tools and a wood trunk set up, plus the fact that the motor is driving above 3xxx rpm for half an hour back and from school is where all the gas is going. but im not complaining anything above 20 mpg is cool with me especially when i get to hear the beautiful sound of the five cylinders orchestra


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

2012 Jetta 2.5L
30k miles

In town driving, I get just over 20 MPG (9L/100km)
Highway driving, the best I've seen so far is 36 MPG (6.5L/100km)

I used 3.78L/gallon to do my conversion


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> right now i'm at 300 miles and i have more than a quarter left... i have 2 lines before i hit the 1/4 mark
> 
> That being said: nickbeezy, is everything alright with the car? thats a VERY low MPG.


That is usually where mine is when I drive mixed cty & hwy.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my avg is city/hwy mixed.


----------



## Hermfro (May 3, 2010)

*Grandma drivin*

I get average 30 mpg, about 410-430 miles a tank, glidin when going down hills, and other thing! Just do the speed limit most the time. You'll find if you do the speed limit youll have a pack of speeders ahead of you and the pack of slowers behind you. Elbow room and cruisin from there out cause no one does the speed limit, then you'll find your not punching it here and there to get in front of someone...when they'll end up being behind you the whole time and it was pointless to even suck gas to get in front of them. And your car gets the best gas mileage at the posted speeds. I have btw had a few beers so just talking what crops up in the old noggin.


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

In my jetta the issue is mostly traffic just sucks. Everyone races to the front and then bam traffic jam. I use to stay after work and go to the gym to wait until 630pm to roll around. I5 in WA has very long hills so the grade is nearly nothing to coast. On the Hwy I can see up to 36mpg coasting hill. I also found that AC doesn't really affect our mpg on the hwy. I usually get 33 with it on. 

My 2006 Ford Freestyle gets 22-24 cty hwy mixed, and 28-30 hwy. Crazy CVT tech I guess.


----------



## pylon80 (Feb 5, 2013)

Update on the bunny gas drinking habits...

07 Rabbit less than 40k mileage
C2 Street File
Evoair intake WITH MAF insert
Magnaflow Catback modified with stock resonator
91gas
15" winter tires @36psi
75% highway / 25% lights-and-stops-and-traffic

29mpg 

Next few tanks I will try 87 gas and see if there is any difference in fuel economy. ECU is supposed to be self-adaptative within a few hundred miles.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Last tank wasn't bad. Averaged just under 26mpg on primarily highway with a bike up on the roof. 07 Rabbit with 5-speed manual and 111k miles running on 87 octane. Stock with the exception of the EVOMS. Been trying to keep the speed between 70-75 when cruising.


----------

